

Ask HN: Live chat with visitors (For lean startups and customer development) - edo

I wonder if there is a service which allows you to see an overview of website visitors and initiate (pop-up) a javascript chat window with them. By default it should be hidden.<p>This could be intrusive, but it could also be a great tool for customer development and lean startups in general. How fantastic it would be to talk to your visitors instantly and learn what their pains and cravings are.<p>If something like this does not exist,
and there is sufficient demand, I will gladly build this with a friend. Curious to hear your thoughts.
======
icey
I think Olark does this: <http://www.olark.com/portal/>

